# "Very Old" DCM Time Window 1A Speakers



## mrarroyo

I have had my Time Window 1A speakers for 20 years. In that time I have yet to find a pair that matches them. Yet I do not see anyone here mentioning them.

 By the way, just to quailfy the above statement I usually go to a good stereo store every 5 years or so and ask what they recomend. Last time 5 years ago I had a $2,000 budget. The individual recomended a couple of possible alternatives. I asked if I could bring my speakers to his shop to do a side by side comparison. Well to make the story short I did and I still have the DCM Time Windows 1A.

 For those of you who do not know what I am talking about here is a link discussing them: http://forum.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/fr...8115&read&3&4& Also here is a picture from that forum mine look almost the same except mine still have the badge on the speaker grill.







 So here is the question, any speaker suggestions in the $3,500 a pair range? Thanks.


----------



## ooheadsoo

I would personally try to audition either the SP Tech Timepiece http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/v...ic.php?t=26936 (or find a dealer if available)
 or their new model: http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/v...ic.php?t=27827

 I've got a speaker kit of theirs in the works so I'm trying to put my money where my mouth is.


----------



## jpr703

My dad bought a set of those when I was a kid and even though I'm not so young anymore, he still has them. They were my introduction to hi-fi and they still sound great after all these years. I'd go so far as to call them a "classic" and I'm sure that replacing them won't be easy.


----------



## mrarroyo

Anyone else?


----------



## dvw

I still have my Time Window. The wife doesn't like the speakers to sit three feet away from the wall. So I am now using a pair of small NHT Two and a Hsu subwoofer. The combination is less than $3,500.

 The Time window is not exactly inexpensive. With inflation the same dollar you paid in 80s dollar maybe higher than $3,500 in today's dollar.


----------



## ooheadsoo

These are just a few opinions, some biased, but worth checking out: http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/v...ic.php?t=25631

 Some more measurements in response: http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/v...ic.php?t=27850


----------



## clarke68

Take a look at:

VMPS Audio RM2

Thiel CS2.4, since the CS3.7 is coming out, you might be able to find dealers dumping their CS3.6s for cheap.

 The Vandersteen 2Ce easily hits your budget, or maybe the 3A if you can stretch a bit.

 Also, after wallowing in consumer-grade audio for the past several years, DCM is attempting to get back into the high-end with the TFE200, which David A. Rich (of $ensible Sound) wrote is "a truly worth successor to the Time Window".

 [size=xx-small]Edit - note that I haven't heard any of these, just read good things about them and they're (mostly) in your price range.[/size]


----------



## guzziguy

I bought a pair of these in 1976. It was my introduction into audiophile speakers. I used them until the mid 90's. I've since bought a pair of Joseph Audio RM7/si's. There's not comparison IMO. The Joseph Audio's are just much better speakers. I suggest looking at the Joseph Audio line as there are several models in you $3.5 price range.

 Good luck.

 -ken


----------



## Uncle Erik

If you're willing to DIY, the Linkwitz Orion will fall in your budget. I've started ordering parts for a pair - the reviews are strong and I'm a sucker for dipoles.

 Though I haven't heard them, I understand that the Time Windows are excellent. I've been curious and have looked for them now and then but they rarely come on the market. Even if you get another pair, I'd suggest hanging onto those.


----------



## garyosterman

Hi,

 I have some DCM Timewindows that lok just like yours (but not as clean). Would they definitely be 1A's? Is there a market for them that you know of? Thanks.


----------



## Happy Camper

Went on ebay, don't seem to attract much interest. There are a couple pair on there now.

 Great for their day. Then I heard Apogee, Dalquist, Snell, Quad...

 Thiels are a nice set of speakers. Depending on how much bass you want and size of room, Martin Logan and Maggies are pretty good in that price range.


----------



## mrarroyo

Well, I still use my Time Windows 1A as my front speakers for the AV in the living room. I am considering a pair of Omega speakers driven by a Red Wine Audio Signature 30.2 for the bedroom.


----------



## Happy Camper

I was answering the above poster about their value today. Not intended as a statement about their performance. Speakers of that era were some of the best ever. The Time Windows were my goal speaker for a long time.


----------



## erkevin

I still have my 1988 TW 3's in my main system. Still love them. Added a powered sub 10 years ago to help the low end. Anyone have advice on whether new stuff is considerably better??


----------



## analog'd

love my 1a's! use kef 105.2's when i need more refinement, 1a's when i just wanna rock out


----------



## rinsr

man...long time ago...more than likely on to other things, however thought I would respond to your five year old message...for I to am the pround owner of 2 time window 1A's and 2 time windows 2's.
   
  trying to find our what happened to dcm and what these speakers are worth...if you receive and any ideas let me know...hope you get this...thanks


----------



## johangrb

Reviving an old thread. This brings back memories - also my first foray into 'high end' in the early eighties. My first floor standers - I loved them!


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote: 





rinsr said:


> man...long time ago...more than likely on to other things, however thought I would respond to your five year old message...for I to am the pround owner of 2 time window 1A's and 2 time windows 2's.
> 
> trying to find our what happened to dcm and what these speakers are worth...if you receive and any ideas let me know...hope you get this...thanks


 

 There seems to be a bit of information about them over at Audiokarma.  I'd bet someone there would know.


----------



## ElRoi

Over the weekend I was in Athens, GA and while perusing one of the many Antique/Salvage/Junk stores thereof, I was indoctrinated into the the Time Window cult for the reasonable price of $100.  They are fully functioning and appear to be completely original.  The speaker cover "socks" are in pretty damn good shape considering the their age.


----------



## Frank I

. I owned a pair I bought in 1987 which had fabric covering and dwas not square. I gave them to a guy and he restored them, My first high end speaker a 2 way that was incredible and lasted till 2009. Rechecked your picture sorry those are the ones I had.


----------



## ElRoi

I wish I could discern when they were manufactured. They appear to be original parts.  However, I did notice that the woofer on the left was screwed in rather than epoxied.


----------



## Frank I

you can buy new socks from DCM they still in business


----------



## ElRoi

Thanks for the info.  I'll check their site ans see what might be available.  The originals are actually in pretty good condition.


----------



## ElRoi




----------



## ashap21

i have a pair of the cabinets you want. you can contact me at alex3394@sbcglobal.net  i have them hardly used and still in the box!


----------



## Bealrocks

I have four that I purchased at a garage sale. They do not have the original covers but work great


----------



## Bealrocks

I bought 4 from a garage sale a few years back. where can I find some covers for them?


----------



## drjimmy

I have Time Windows speakers they sound great I would like to expose the speakers would the sock just pull down ?


----------



## MarsWarrior

The Time Windows were my first hi-fi speakers too, just over 20 years ago! I had just bought a Pioneer A-91D reference amplifier at the time, and was in the market for a set of speakers. After scouring the South African town of East London where I lived, I met Hans-Joachim Fabianek who built the Time Windows, trading under the name of ARD. After hearing them the for the first time, I was blown away. All who visited and heard them agreed that they were without equal! I gave them to my younger brother a few years ago who still uses them. Every time I visit him, I'm once again reminded that these speakers still sound remarkable. Being instantly recognizable in both appearance and sound, I have to agree with you that they truly are classics!


----------



## wzort

I just purchased a pair of the original, hexagon Peerless woofer DCM Timewindows. I have AR 90s, Polk 10Ms, whole bunch of Advent models,HPM 100s, KEFs,Hereseys,BA 3 ways,several DQ10s...and now, finally, the TWs. I think the collection is complete. But I wont be able to open them, will I ? I usually recap. I cant find a word, anywhere about their crossovers. If they have Mylar or PPE caps, no worries...but if they used electrolytics....Does anyone out there have any info ? Thanks in advance. Also, the red chalk marks on the woofer and tweeter...Im guessing they mapped the polar response in a 360 degree circle for both drivers at the crossver frequency, and matched the dips face to face  to minimalize interference...wild guess...but, damn...that is some down home handbuillt tweaking. I read that replacing a blown tweeter with another peerless tweet of the same model will work...but the magic will be gone. This makes sense, slightly. Does anyone know the story of these marks ? Anyone ever opened one of these beasts up ? I read that these things are really not transmission lines at all...just some cardboard and PVC tubing in the port ....doesnt sound kosher to me...but, hey...what do I know.


----------



## Amish

Not going to answer your question as I do not know but...
  
 I sold a pair of DCM loud speakers about 2 years ago. I had mine for 20 years and they still sounded great and looked new the day I sold them. These things could get loud with bass that you could feel in your chest. Wonderful speakers but after getting married my Wife couldn't stand these giant speakers so I sold them.
  
 Old DCM made great speakers.


----------



## Happy Camper

wzort said:


> I just purchased a pair of the original, hexagon Peerless woofer DCM Timewindows. I have AR 90s, Polk 10Ms, whole bunch of Advent models,HPM 100s, KEFs,Hereseys,BA 3 ways,several DQ10s...and now, finally, the TWs. I think the collection is complete. But I wont be able to open them, will I ? I usually recap. I cant find a word, anywhere about their crossovers. If they have Mylar or PPE caps, no worries...but if they used electrolytics....Does anyone out there have any info ? Thanks in advance. Also, the red chalk marks on the woofer and tweeter...Im guessing they mapped the polar response in a 360 degree circle for both drivers at the crossver frequency, and matched the dips face to face  to minimalize interference...wild guess...but, damn...that is some down home handbuillt tweaking. I read that replacing a blown tweeter with another peerless tweet of the same model will work...but the magic will be gone. This makes sense, slightly. Does anyone know the story of these marks ? Anyone ever opened one of these beasts up ? I read that these things are really not transmission lines at all...just some cardboard and PVC tubing in the port ....doesnt sound kosher to me...but, hey...what do I know.


If you find some Sonab's, they are worth a collector's effort.


----------

